# Norco optic Rahman Gewicht



## kleinenbremer (2. November 2020)

Hi.
Kann mir jemand vom aktuellen Optic das Rahmengewicht verraten? Ich überlege, damit eine Allmountain/Trail Rakete mit Ribbon Coil Gabel aufzubauen. Für mich Zählt Gewicht durch das Tragen im Gebirge aber schon! Brauche M. Falls es jemand kennt, wäre schön mit Angabe ob mit/ohne Dämpfe/Achse/Steuerlager.

Gruß.

Christian


----------



## microbat (2. November 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzerRitter (3. November 2020)

bs99 schrieb:


> 3220g in XL inkl. Achse, integrierter Sattelklemme und Dämpfer (RS SuperDeluxe)








						Neues Norco Optic 2020: Wenig Federweg, viel Trailspaß!
					

Neues Norco Optic 2020: Wenig Federweg, viel Trailspaß!  Mit dem komplett überarbeiteten Optic schlägt der kanadische Hersteller Norco einen neuen Weg ein: Das kurzhubige Trailbike setzt fortan auf große Laufräder, wenig Federweg und eine Geometrie, die eine maximale Punktzahl in der Spaßwertung...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## kleinenbremer (5. November 2020)

Danke!


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (23. Januar 2021)

Falls jmd. einen Optic Rahmen/Rahmenset/Komplettbike in Größe L aus 20/21 veräußern möchte, gerne anbieten! Cheers


----------



## danielg40 (25. August 2022)

Hihi,
Weiß einer das Gewicht in M ohne Dämpfer?

Danke euch


----------

